# .

## Larisa Scvortsova

!!!!
    05.03.09  10.03.09    100 . .    7 ,   30.06.09  10 ..
     ,           (. 395  ).

  ,   ...
_..."       ,      ,                 ."...._

** ???
     ???

----------


## Reddiska

.  10,5%.       -   +. 
         .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> .  10,5%.       -   +. 
>          .


..     ,     10,5%,       ,     ?
     ?

----------


## Reddiska

,      . 395   .      . -     360

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> ,      .


 ?    05.03.09,      11.03.09,      11.03.09?  ....      ?

----------


## Irusya

> ..     ,     10,5%,       ,     ?


             ()

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> ()


..   2009. -14%,  24.04.09 - 12,5%, 14.05.09 - 12%  ..    , ..   ....

----------


## Irusya

> ..   2009. -14%,  24.04.09 - 12,5%, 14.05.09 - 12%  ..    , ..   ....


 :yes: 
 - )

----------


## kotenok_25

,     +

(* .)/360* .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> - )


   ,    ...    360 ?
  13%,  13 / 360 = 0,03611, *  11.03.09* (            7   05.03.09) * 23.04.09* (. 24.04.09   12,5%) *44* ???
     :      * (0,03611 * 44) . ????

----------


## alecsa

,   . 395 -  3 
1)       -     /         ,      
2, 3)       /    -     


            8  1998 . N 13/14
   1  395   ,       ,                ( ),         .
                  ,       :          .
          ,  ,   ,         ,        ,    ,     .
          ,         (         ),        ,       .
  :
, 23  -  .    ()   ,         -             ,       10%  18%.     , ,      2008 ,   1  ,     ,     "".
      ,     -  1  ,              ,  .   ,             ,  ,           10%  18%.              .           ,    "   "    "2"         .           ,   ,      1,09  .     ,       "2"  .
"   ,    1        ", -     ""  .    1996    ,                 ,  .  2003      ,     .           ,        .  2001 ,         ,       ,     ,        ,       .    ,  ,  ,      .

----------


## Irusya

> . ????


,

----------


## kotenok_25

______ (              )
   "____ .
1.     
    ___    ___  ____   ____      100 000 (     ,     ). 10000 .     ___ ___ 2009

 ,    "___  2009 ,     90 000  .
2.       
( . 395  )
,   90 000 . (10 000  )
  - "11"  2009 .
    10.08.2009      10,75% .
         "11"  2009 .  "24"   2009 . (197 ).
      :
90 000 (   ) x 10,75% (    10.08.2009    ) / 360  x 197  ( ,       ) = 5294,4 .
3.        
(  ,      )

    ( ,             )     "_____ 2009    ______ .

____ _____ 2009 .


                   _____________________ /___/

.      _____________________  /___/



     ,               .


alecsa    +

----------


## alecsa

> alecsa    +


.   ,   :Frown:  .   ,  .      ,  ,   


> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kotenok_25

,   ,      ,   -        .. ,       .

     N 13

N 14
  8  1998 

( .      N 34,
   N 15  04.12.2000)
         ,   ( - )            ,   ,     ,  ,                .
1.   ,   395     ( - ,  )        ,         ,        ,           ,    .
 ,    ,             (           ,  ,   ,  ..).
       (  ),         ( ,   ).
,   395 ,    ,    ()    (   ).
2.                  ()    360  30 ,      ,    ,     .
       ,       ,      316       ,        .
3.    1  395   ,       ,                ( ),         .
                  ,       :          .
          ,  ,   ,         ,        ,    ,     .
          ,         (         ),        ,       .
4. ,   1  395 ,      ,      ,     ( 809 ),   ( 819 )      ( 823 ).           ,         ,       ,              ( 395 ).
5.   ,      3  401      ,      ,      ,         ,   395 .
6.   ,   ,  ,      ,           ,           395 .
           ()     .        ,           ,      ,      ,        .
7.       395   () ,        ,       , ,    ,    333     ,        .
                      ,    ,     .
8.  ,  ,   327 ,   ,  ,       ,      -    (   -),       ,      395 ,     .
9.   ,    403        ,       , ,   395 ,     ,       ,     ,    ,      ,   .
10.   ,            ,  ,               ,          (    ,      ,  ..),   ,     3  406           .
11.                ( 319 )     ,   ,     ,      ,     ,       , , ,   ..
,   395        ,     .
12.   823      - ,      ,   ,           .
      ,     ,      ,         ( 2  823 ).
,      (    ,  ),      .                       809 .
        ,    .        ,    ,        ,    (  )       (    )     ,  ,          ,       .
  3  809     ,       ,  ,       ,         ,            .
13.    4  487   ,                -,            395   ,         ,            .
                                .            ( 823 ).
14.     -               ,             ,      4  488      ,   ,     395   ,       ,     ,         - .
         ,   ,       ( 4  488 ).  ,  (    )  ,     ,      ( 823 ).
15.   ,     ,          ,  ,  ,          ,   1  809 ,                .
    1  811   ,        ,          ,   1  395 ,  ,      ,         ,   1  809 .
  ,                  ,  ,       ,     ,       1  395 .
,   1  811  ,   - .  ,        ,               ,                 .
        ,          ,     1  811   ,        .
            ,        (  )          ,      ,      .
15.1.  2  839  , ,       ,              ,          ,    .
     ,               ,   1  395 ,     ,  ( )    .
(. 15.1       N 34,    N 15  04.12.2000)
16.  ,     2  811,  813,  2  814               ,      ( 809 )        ,           .
17.    ,     ,  ,     2  363 ,       ,           ,   ,   ,          ,       ,      .
    ,                   395     .          ,         ,      .
18.     1  365  ,  ,        ,   ,    ,       .        395         ,  , ,      ,       ,       .
            ,        ,         .
19.              .     2  377                 ,    ,      . ,           ,             ,       395 .
20.   ,          ,  ,  ,   856 ,   ( 332 )      ,       .
       10  1996 .   "    ",        ,     ,   ()  ( 31),  7         ,       16  1983 . N 911,         ,   .
          ,   3  31   "    ",    ,    856    .
21.   ,      ,   856 ,    ,         ,      ,   849 .                     ,    ,     .
              856 ,                 ,   849 ,     -  ,     (     -  -),      -.
  , .. ,    ,    ,                ,     ,                  .
     ,               .
22.   ,          ,  ,                ,  ,     ,    ,   ,   395 ,    866 .               .
-,      ,                   ,   856 ,         866 .
23.    ,       ,  ,     1082           ,    ,     (      ,     ..)     ( 2  15 ).
  ,          ,            .  ,       ,       ,  ,        ,        1  395 .
     ,        .
24.     ,       ,     ,     ,        ,  -    1084 - 1094 ,                    ,   395 .
25.          ( ,  ,  )      ,       ,     ,          1  395 ,      .
26.   ,             ( 60 ),     ,      2  1107             ( 395 )   ,              .
  ,         (      ),    ,                            ,       .    ,           ,        ,         .
   3  1103        ( 1107 )                   ,        , ,   ..
27.     2  167              ,         (   ,      ,     ) -     ,        .
            1  1103         ( 60 ),         .
          ,         ,   - ,   ,         .      ( 1107 )          , ,             .
28.      ,      2  167             ,          2  1107                   ,     ,                  .
29.       (,  )   ,  ,   ,     ,            2  167      .
  ,        ,         ,            ,          ,           .
30.  ,     (,  )       ,        ,        ,   ,      (    )   .
31.      ,   ,   (, ,  ),             ,             ( 3  167 ).                           .                2  1107 .

----------


## alecsa

> 8  1998


, ,       :Smilie: 
   ,        11 


> :
> , 23  -  .    ()   ,         -             ,       10%  18%.


  ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

!!!   :yes:

----------

5451/09  22  2009 . 
       : 
 -        ..; 
 :  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  ..,  .. - 
                     25.08.2008    50-6981/2008--10,       20.10.2008         13.01.2009    . 

2       -   
      () -  ..,  .. 
      ..,        ,   . 
        ( - )              2ѻ ( - )   199 348  39             7 147  39       . 
      25.08.2008    :       199 348  39    6 057  57       ,   1 089  82   . 
   ,       10.02.2006  102808      2007   2008          240 486  83 .        ,         199 348  39  ,                  27.11.2007  20.06.2008 (  )           ,  7 147  39 . 
       ,            ,       . 
      20.10.2008               3  2       395    -        - ,           ,             .        ,    10           10.12.1996  9           ( -    9),            ,                -          . 
       13.01.2009         . 
 ,       ,                      1 089  82 ,   ,            ,             . 
  ,   -  - .      ,    ,       ,  -   ()   ()         .          ( 395    ).   -         ,        ,       . 
  ,          ,  ,       . 
    1  395             ,    ,                     . 
   ,  -                     (            ,     ,        )  - ,             (     
395       ),    . 
-            ,   ,   (, ),  .   (, )     . 
         (, )          1  168    ,         1  422    ,       . 
,              ,       .        -     . 
    -                          . 
   10    9         (, )                 ,         ,                     .                                 . 
     01.01.2001  21         (  01.01.2006 -  )               ()  (, ),           .         ,      . 
,    ,      ,          ,    .                 ,     , . 
                            1  304       . 
     303,  3  1  305,  306     ,       
: 
      25.08.2008   
 50-6981/2008--10,       20.10.2009         13.01.2009          1 089  82        . 
      2ѻ           1 089  82       . 
        . 
 ..

----------


## Dubinkin

> ,      . 395   .      . -     360


    .       !!!!!!!

----------


## ..

???   ???    ,   .     -    !

----------

> - )


  ,     /   .        .
    ,        .

----------


## djina

, ,             
http://khabarovsk.arbitr.ru/calc_395/

----------


## Irusya

> ,     /   .        .
> .


.  ,

----------


## .

395 .   ,           .

----------


## dpolekhov

> , ,             
> http://khabarovsk.arbitr.ru/calc_395/


     ,  "(       ,        5451/09  22.09.2009 .)"  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

> .  ,


..."       ,      ,                 ."....

      ??      ??

----------


## Irusya

125-126

----------

> 125-126


            ..

Irusya 
:
  Larisa Scvortsova  
..     ,     10,5%,       ,     ? 




  ,       ,   %   ,    ,    .

       ,         ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,       ,   %   ,    ,    .


   -  ?

----------


## 8

,       ,   -100% ?     ,     ,     :Frown:

----------


## VEM

() ,

----------

, ,           .  :       ,           . 395 .    20 .      (    ,         ).               20      .  ,   -     ? ,   ,        ?

----------


## Irusya

.  ,      -

----------

> .  ,      -


,  , ,       -)))

----------

1  2010 .  	7,75%	    31.05.2010  2450- "     ",   10, 5%

----------

,   %  ,    ,     10 ,    .
       10.01.09.  25.05.09 ( ).
    10.02.09  15.06.09 ( ),   ,   10    ,   ,   ???
  (   4  15  *7,75 %) /360*135 ???
  !

----------

, .       ,     ,            2009 .   ,         , ..      .          ?

----------

